
Paradox of tolerance - jamesknelson
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance
======
smt88
> _the society must be intolerant of intolerance_

This doesn't create a paradox unless you have an impractically broad category
of "things that must be tolerated".

The US, via laws and (non-universal) social norms, has more narrowly defined
the things that must be tolerated: things that cause no harm to others, where
harm includes infringing on someone else's needs, rights, or safety.

Further, our government is more cautious and tolerant than our citizens must
be. Citizens may treat people differently based on whether they're Nazis or
not. The government may not.

This seems like the best and fairest system that's possible at the moment. The
implementation is imperfect, of course.

